# how to fix the lag or lower their bandwidth?



## rayng6688 (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi, i have the linksys wrt400n simultaneously dual-band 2ghz or 5ghz router and for some reason i can not play any online games at all because of the lag. I have total of 4 people using the computers. 3 wired to router including me and 2 using wireless. Every time they use their laptops watching videos or downloading something, I cannot play games. I have went to the router settings and went to QOS to fix things and it still wouldn't work. I have Comcast cable. My ping hits up to 1500 ms + and it stays that way until they get off. I do not know what they are using that sucks up all my connection for gaming AND internet surfing. How can I fix this problem? my sister and I are the ones that play games and the others watch videos or web camming. If there is a way to lower their connection for wireless it would be awesome. Thanks!


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi rayng6688,
Could you post the brand and model of your Modem/router.
Some routers have the ability to limit the bandwidth to certain ip adresses on the network.


----------



## Nabs907 (Nov 11, 2009)

Rayng already stated his brand and model in the first sentence - didn't he?

"linksys wrt400n".


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

Here is a good website and it gives you a few different ways on limiting bandwidth to various computers on the network. 

PS, sorry i didn't see the router model :S


----------



## rayng6688 (Jul 14, 2009)

floop12444 said:


> Here is a good website and it gives you a few different ways on limiting bandwidth to various computers on the network.
> 
> PS, sorry i didn't see the router model :S


lol its ok. 
I have checked the site. I think it is too high tech for me because I'm not sure how to work those kinds of things. Most of them I do not understand. lol is there another way of doing it by accessing the router system and doing it from there? I mean I have that Quality Of Service thing where I can choose the apps to have low priority and the ones I want are high priority. I think its where you can control it? I'm not sure. =/ I never knew you can control net speed with a switch. lol To tell you the truth, I do not know how to mess with bandwidths. Someone told me that I can lower bandwidths. I have asked around, but no one knows about it or too lazy to tell me.


----------

